
Harvard Law professor agrees to represent Weinstein, students traumatized - rhegart
https://www.wsj.com/articles/triggered-by-weinsteins-harvard-lawyer-11552950103
======
zunzun
Trauma, like war veterans have when the sustain severe injury in battle? Or is
this the trauma of someone not agreeing with your opinion? I do not understand
the precise nature of the trauma.

~~~
kodz4
This is more along the lines of a kid growing up around an alcoholic parent.
If they don't see the parent as a reliable source of safety, it hampers
'normal' development. Psychologists call this attachment trauma. What happens
in War is a different story.

The kids here are saying give us an environment where we don't have to waste
mental energy worrying about the reliability of the authority figure. Valid
imho. Especially if I was footing the bill.

~~~
zunzun
Are you comparing the Harvard students emotional development to that of
children? I understand your point about children, but not how it applies to
these young adults.

~~~
kodz4
Emotional development requires trust. Whether it's a child, young adult or a
trained soldier once they loose Trust in an authority figure, getting them to
follow, learn from, obey said authority figure is not straight forward. It's
quite a complex process to restore trust once it's gone.

~~~
zunzun
Complex, yes, but you understand it.

------
onemoresoop
jump paywall: [https://outline.com/ZZ7UW3](https://outline.com/ZZ7UW3)

